# goldfish fins



## mrpotato (Mar 4, 2006)

I need some help here. I didn't feed my kois thinking they were overfed the day b4, but one of the kois took his anger out on this goldfish and bit off both of its pectoral and frayed its pelvic fins. The goldfish is left with stumps for pectoral fins. I'm a bit confused at what I should do right now. Typically, they all get along and they can go a day without eating, but recently i've been feeding them quite frequently and it seemed like they built up a schedule of having to eat everyday. I was about to separate the beaten up goldfish, but they seemed like they're fine after I fed them. Should I take him out just in case? How might I help the recovery of this goldfish. This is by far more severe than ripped fins. Its COMPLETELY gone. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

What's your tank size? Its really not a good idea to keep goldfish (fancy) with koi. Koi are really fast swimmers and fast growers. They will surely injure a fancy goldfish in time specially on a small tank. This is the same reason why koi are always placed in a pond. :fish:

IMO, separate the fancy goldfish from the koi and you may treat it with melafix. This will help in repairing the fins. Hope the goldfish will be ok.


----------



## Matt201985 (Dec 27, 2005)

I heard Malafix was some harsh stuff, correct me if im wrong


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

No, Melafix should fix up the goldfish's fins and its not that harsh of a med. What size tank do you have? also what kind of fish and how many of each do you have?? Im sure the Koi didnt hurt the goldfish on purpose, healty fish are able to go a week or more without eating if need be. Maybe your Koi was trying to breed with your goldfish and thats why its fins are all hurt. Seperate the goldfish into his own container and treat him with melafix and that should do the trick.. Good Luck.. and i hope your fish gets better.


----------



## x-Golden-Lucy-x (Jan 14, 2006)

melafix has tea tree oil in it, to help healing, its not harsh.

is this koi in a tank!?

personally i would avoid keeping koi with any other fish.. cept stergeons!


----------



## mrpotato (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm running a 25 gallon right now. I will be placing these kois in the appropraite homes once they get a little bigger. I've had these kois and goldfishes together for about a year now and this is the first time that this hostility has been taken out on each other. It caught me by suprise that the koi did that to the goldfish. I still havent separated it yet. I wanted to see if this behavior would continue, but everything went back to normal when I fed them. The goldfish is doing fine right now. The pelvic fin is already starting to heal so its looking good. What I'm still trying to figure out now is what could possibly trigger this kind of action. I mean, will fishes turn on each other if they arent fed? It's like they go crazy when they get hungry. Thanks again for everyones help and feedbacks. I greatly appreciate it.

Lucy- It's funny that you mentioned sturgeons. I was just at my fish store(I live in california) and I noticed they had a tank with sturgeons in it, but It had a sign that said not for sale and it had a department of fish and game taped to the glass. Sturgeons aren't illegal are they?


----------



## x-Golden-Lucy-x (Jan 14, 2006)

I'm not sure if they are legal in the states, im in the UK and they are fine here.. but they get VERY big!!! i heard they can grow to three meters!

you may wanna think about getting those koi into a pond ASAP, being in a 25 gallon tank they are not going to grow much bigger, they will end up stunted if they arent already, if they've been there a year.


----------

